# Best Hyatt in Key West?



## suzannesimon

I'm looking to buy in Key West.  Which is the best for trading/renting?  Also what would be a fair price for a prime week?  Thank you.


----------



## JanT

Suzannesimon, 

We own at both Hyatt Sunset Harbor and Hyatt Beach House.  They both have  their positives and we love both of them.  Sunset Harbor is right at the end of Duval St and all the action.  It's great to stay there for a variety of reasons, one of them being you really don't need a car to get around.  As I said, it's in the heart of all the action. 

We love our Beach House week because it's just the opposite.  It's quieter and away from all the hustle/bustle.   You will need a car unless you want to taxi everywhere but it's still a wonderful place to stay.  

I don't know about rental history because we haven't rented ours.  But, Key West is a pretty in demand place and you should do ok renting them out if that's what you want to do.  I would check redweek.com and see what units are renting for - that will give you a good idea.

We purchased our Sunset Harbor week (1400 points) for $7K.  Our Beach House week (1300 points) for a little over $2K.  We don't need to travel in peak times and the lower points work just fine for us.  A lot of people will tell you NOT to buy the lower points weeks and that's good advice for some.  For us, it worked out just fine because we can combine the points if we want to and because we don't like traveling in high demand time.  Again, you might want to take a look at redweek.com to see what prices are like.  

Also, check Ebay.  There are Hyatt listings there but many of them are the Puerto Rico property.  I would stay away from there.  Many, many problems but that's just my opinion.


----------



## suzannesimon

Thank you.  Those were great prices. Did you find them on eBay?  I agree with your Puerto Rico opinion. I stayed in the hotel back in 2004 and the timeshare had most of the amenities - casino, spa, lazy river etc.  It was kind of creepy even then.  There were many vacant storefronts.  The casino was full of Hyatt employees gambling on their breaks.  They seemed to be selling day passes to the Lazy River.  It just generally looked like a failing establishment.  The economy was good then so it must be really bleak now.  I still remember it as being one of my strangest vacations.


----------



## JanT

Yes, we were pleased with the price we paid for both weeks.  We bought our Sunset Harbor week from someone at redweek.com and we got the Beach House week from Ebay.  For awhile it didn't seem like there was much interest in Hyatt weeks on Ebay but in the past 9 months they've garnered quite a bit of attention other than Puerto Rico units.  Just take your time and don't be afraid to make a low ball offer to someone.  The most they can say is "No" and perhaps come back with a price lower than what they originally posted.  You can haggle a bit and see what happens.  Be aware though that Hyatt does charge a $500 transfer fee - much higher than many other resorts.


----------



## tahoeJoe

What about Windward Point?   Does that have anything going for it?

-TJ


----------



## dvc_john

tahoeJoe said:


> What about Windward Point?   Does that have anything going for it?
> 
> -TJ



I've stayed at all 3 Key West resorts. (Don't own any of them.)
For location, it has to be Sunset Harbor. But it does have some drawbacks: no washer/dryer in the room, pay parking (don't know what the current cost is, but it was very reasonable when I stayed there.)
For the resort itself, I liked Windward Pointe the best. Nice infinity pool, ocean views, rooms that reminded me of Coconut Plantation.


----------



## bdh

suzannesimon said:


> I'm looking to buy in Key West.  Which is the best for trading/renting?  Also what would be a fair price for a prime week?  Thank you.



For trading, all 3 of the Hyatt’s are very strong in II. For renting, it would be Sunset Harbor.

Note that most Sunset Harbor units can be locked off (a few units are townhouse type floor plans and can't be locked off) - Beach House and Windward Pointe units can not be locked off.

BH and WP units have a lower purchase price and maintenance fee than SH units. BH and WP are newer and sexier properties - but if you use the real estate axiom, “location, location, location”, that makes SH the place to be (and correlates into a higher purchase price).

Due to the differences in the properties, the specific unit being purchased and what standard you are using when you say “prime” (II’s, SFX's, Hyatt’s or KW’s) the price can swing between 5K and 20K.


----------



## Kal

JanT said:


> ...We purchased our Sunset Harbor week (1400 points) for $7K. Our Beach House week (1300 points) for a little over $2K. We don't need to travel in peak times and the lower points work just fine for us. A lot of people will tell you NOT to buy the lower points weeks and that's good advice for some...


 
There are various problems with buying two low point weeks instead of a single high point week.  

* The biggest issue is TWO maintenance fees.  For CY 2011 the MF total was more than $2300.  Next year you can expect it to be almost $2500.  The MF for a 2200 point Beach House week was $1020 for CY 2011.

* The second issue is the timing of receiving the points for the two low season (low points) weeks.  If you want to combine the points to stay in a high season week you won't have the points in your account when the units become available.

* If you stay in low season weeks, the weather in Key West becomes very undesireable.

Given the current market prices a buyer can get a fantastic deal on a high point week, so in a few years all the "savings" from buying the cheap low point weeks will be quickly consumed by the huge MFs.


----------



## JanT

Kal makes good points and you should definitely take your time before deciding what works best for you.  If you want to travel in high demand times then you're going to have to own in a high demand time period in order to have your points available for those higher demand weeks.    

Again, for us, because we don't travel at peak times, the lower point weeks work just fine.  In regards to Kal's comment about the weather in Key West becoming very undesirable in low season weeks, that is subjective to the traveler's tastes for weather.  We love Key West in the summer and that's what we own.  So, we can go there when WE want to, we can trade for other weeks in Key West, or we have the opportunity to trade into other Hyatts, sometimes at short notice when the point requirements are lower.  We also have the option of combining our points to get into somewhere we really want to go to (Hyatt Siesta Key comes to mind) and we're willing to get less vacation time out of our weeks.  

Our Sunset Harbor week is a lock-off so that provides two weeks for us if we want.  Beach House units do not lock-off.  So, we can get 3 weeks simply with these two.  But, because we don't travel at peak times, 1400 and 1300 points respectively can garner us quite a few weeks if we are willing to stay in 1 BRs or studios which is fine because it's just the two of us most of the time.  I think the lowest point requirement in II is 260 points so those 2700 points can potentially get us 10 weeks of vacation.  $2300 in MFs divided by 10 weeks of vacation?  An average of about $230 per week - it works nicely for us.  Yes, you can own a 2200 point week with lower MFs and it will get you almost the same amount of weeks.  Again, you have to decide what works best for you.

And in regards to II, those fewer point weeks grabbed us two 2 BR Westin Ka'anapali weeks in October.  Again, lower season but that is when we like to travel.  Hyatt Key West weeks are GREAT traders in II.

Just take your time and do a lot of research until you find exactly what will work for you.


----------



## tahoeJoe

*Ii and Hyatt*



JanT said:


> .
> And in regards to II, those fewer point weeks grabbed us two 2 BR Westin Ka'anapali weeks in October.  Again, lower season but that is when we like to travel.  Hyatt Key West weeks are GREAT traders in II.



I don't know how accurate that is. I had heard from a Hyatt rep that Hyatt "bulk deposits" inventory into II. So, just because you own a winter Hyatt Key West week and want to trade through II, II may actually get a late fall week at Wild Oak Ranch. As long as the II points are equal, Hyatt decides what inventory II gets.

-TJ


----------



## Kal

Remember, your unit could very well equate to more than one II unit.  Matter of fact, you can use the point value of your Hyatt unit and stay at multiple Hyatt units at low season or unit size.  Therefore, Interval does not receive your unit when you deposit points into Interval.  Moreover, you can use some of your point value and stay at a Hyatt property and deposit the balance into Interval.  It's by no means a situation where 1 Hyatt unit equals 1 Interval unit.  It's also complicated because when an owner does not use their unit, that unit is provided to the HVC for selection by other owners.

Hyatt has a contract with Interval where the details are tightly held.  Few people are aware of how Hyatt determines what Interval will receive.  In all liklihood Hyatt periodically makes a bulk transfer to Interval using a formula based a comparative values of what Hyatt members obtain from II.  The units don't even have to come from the same resort.


----------



## suzannesimon

Kal said:


> There are various problems with buying two low point weeks instead of a single high point week.
> 
> * The biggest issue is TWO maintenance fees.  For CY 2011 the MF total was more than $2300.  Next year you can expect it to be almost $2500.  The MF for a 2200 point Beach House week was $1020 for CY 2011.
> 
> * The second issue is the timing of receiving the points for the two low season (low points) weeks.  If you want to combine the points to stay in a high season week you won't have the points in your account when the units become available.
> 
> * If you stay in low season weeks, the weather in Key West becomes very undesireable.
> 
> Given the current market prices a buyer can get a fantastic deal on a high point week, so in a few years all the "savings" from buying the cheap low point weeks will be quickly consumed by the huge MFs.



I don't know who you are Kal, but that is one fabulous website that you have.  I studied it all last night and am now comfortable enough to buy a Hyatt timeshare. Thank you so much.


----------



## JanT

All I can go by are the great trades we received when we owned Hyatt previously and with the weeks we now own.  I know others have said their Hyatt weeks are great traders as well.  If (and I presume there is) there are some inner workings between Hyatt and II it has worked out in our favor.

OP - I see that you found Kal's website and yes, it is a tremendously valuable tool for anyone who owns Hyatt or who is thinking about purchasing Hyatt.  As you said, you are now armed with plenty of info about Hyatt.  Good luck with your purchase!



tahoeJoe said:


> I don't know how accurate that is. I had heard from a Hyatt rep that Hyatt "bulk deposits" inventory into II. So, just because you own a winter Hyatt Key West week and want to trade through II, II may actually get a late fall week at Wild Oak Ranch. As long as the II points are equal, Hyatt decides what inventory II gets.
> 
> -TJ


----------



## suzannesimon

Thanks everyone! I'm under contract on a Sunset Harbor.  I'm waiting on Hyatt's ROFR.  Hopefully it wll happen quickly.


----------



## bdh

suzannesimon said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm under contract on a Sunset Harbor.



Congratulations.  Becareful when you use your HRPP week - it may ruin your desire to trade or rent it.  Have fun in KW!


----------



## Beaglemom3

Just back from Hyatt Sunset Harbor - it was wonderful !!!!!!! Loved the location, the resort and the quiet from Duval St and the ease in getting to everything. Close to the Audubon House, the Truman Whitehouse and of course, the crazy cat man ! :hysterical: 

I gave my friends a week (at the same time) at the Hyatt Beach house and that was very nice, but exactly as JanT says.

Suzanne, you won't be disappointed. I am searching for a week at the Sunset Harbor, weeks 2-9. Can you say where you found your week ? Please PM me if you'd rather not post it. I am searching high and low for a well priced week. Thanks !

Lunch suggestion: The Westin at Sunset Key - Latitudes. Need reservations (dress nicely !).


----------



## suzannesimon

*ROFR Passed*

Yeah!  Got word yesterday that my Sunset Harbor purchase passed Hyatt's ROFR.  The seller is willing to pass through his accumulated points to me if Hyatt allows it.  Does anyone know if it will be allowed?  Otherwise I won’t be able to go until 2012.


----------



## Kal

Yes, the points carry forward to the new owner.


----------



## daynab

We are staying at Hyatt Beach house and will have a rental car. Can we park at the Hyatt Sunse Harbor or the Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa? Is it free, if not how much does it cost. 

Would love to buy a Hyatt Resale someday. 
We are staying at the Hyatt Beach house for 4 nights and then 4 nights at Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs. 

Any must do's or must see's. We have 2 children ages 11 and 14.

Thanks,
Dayna


----------



## suzannesimon

I bought mine last year at Sunset Harbor and love it.  The nightlife is fun but basically adult entertainment.  There are loads of watersports.  Sunset Harbor has a deal for residents to park at the Westin next door to Sunset Harbor, but there is a charge.  Don't know if it is available to other Hyatt guests.  We did the Conch Train - nice easy tour of the area.  We did the Danger snorkle and kayak trip and the Danger Sunset Wine Tasting Sail which we loved.


----------



## Kal

daynab said:


> We are staying at Hyatt Beach house and will have a rental car. Can we park at the Hyatt Sunse Harbor or the Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa? Is it free, if not how much does it cost....


 
Only guests at Sunset Harbor have parking passes at the Westin Parking Garage.  However, Hyatt runs a shuttle from the Beach House and Windward Pointe to Old Town.  There is a fee but it could be a lot cheaper than any other parking or transportation options.


----------



## suzannesimon

Wish I'd known that when I stayed at Windward Point on Labor Day.  They never mentioned a shuttle when we checked in.


----------



## bdh

> Hyatt runs a shuttle from the Beach House and Windward Pointe to Old Town.  There is a fee but it could be a lot cheaper than any other parking or transportation options.



The shuttle service is a "contract taxi" - will pretty much take you anywhere on the island for $5 per person - just call them and tell them which Hyatt you're at (the Hyatt hotel location is also included) and they'll come and pick you up.  While not free, $10 for 2 people from old town to the airport is cheaper than the taxi's $16 (which typically winds up at $20 with a tip).


----------



## MaryH

uhmm that must be new.. When I stayed there before I thought they had it  before then discountinued it.


----------



## Robert D

Kal, what would a good price be on an 1,800 and 2,200 Hyatt resale week (excluding Puerto Rico)?  Is it important to buy at the resort you mainly want to go to if you don't have to travel in peak season?


----------



## Kal

In this economy it is very difficult to predict what a seller will take.  2200 point weeks are highly desireable, but 1880 points is still good.  Of course it all depends on the resort.  If you have no desire to stay at the owned unit/week, then it doesn't matter what you purchase.  Points are points.  A target price might be somewhere like $6-7K for an 1880 point week.

Then the only limit is the time of year you will want the points available.  Given the fact that most units come available 6 months prior to occupancy, you need to use that criteria is selecting the week to own.  As a starter, look at the points chart to see what it will take to stay at a particular time of year.

The Beach House might be the most economical resort to purchase.


----------



## MaryH

I seen Platinum weeks for $8-$10K.  How much are Diamond 2200 point weeks/


----------



## dbmarch

There is a 2000 point on Ebay at Highlands Inn.   So far no bids.  listed $6500.  Its a platinum 1BR premier.   You can watch it or you could bid on it  .   There is a chance the listing will expire without any bids.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/27095821674...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7687wt_1325


----------



## Robert D

That one doesn't look right.  It says it's 2000 pts but also says it's a 1BR.  In looking at the chart, a 1BR platinum is a lot less than 2000 pts so not sure the info is accurate on this one.


----------



## wilma

Robert D said:


> That one doesn't look right.  It says it's 2000 pts but also says it's a 1BR.  In looking at the chart, a 1BR platinum is a lot less than 2000 pts so not sure the info is accurate on this one.



Carmel 1 bedrooms are considered "premier" and are equivalent to 2 bedrooms, so worth more points.


----------



## Robert D

Are you saying that the 1BR has the same number of pts. as 2BR's at this resort?


----------



## dbmarch

Its called a "1 BR Premier" and its a platinum week.

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/POINTSCHART.pdf


----------



## dbmarch

Well it looks like the value of a 2000 Hyatt point week is less than $6500.



dbmarch said:


> There is a chance the listing will expire without any bids.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27095821674...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7687wt_1325


----------



## Robert D

Yep, it ended without a bid.  Maintenance fee seemed pretty high and that might have been part of the reason.


----------



## wilma

Robert D said:


> Yep, it ended without a bid.  Maintenance fee seemed pretty high and that might have been part of the reason.



And it's a garden view, with the same maintenance fees might as well get an oceanview!


----------

